# Do You Have Daily Pain or Discomfort of Any Kind?



## Lon (Mar 29, 2018)

Given the average age of our Forum I would guess the answer to be yes by many of you. If yes What's the condition and how do you handle it? For me it's Peripheral Neurophy affecting the legs, feet, hips and shoulders. I take a pain killer and a nerve drug that helps a little but mostly I just walk as much as I can and do stretches.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 29, 2018)

Thankfully, no.   I have degenerative discs in my neck but those are only an occasional issue.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2018)

No  I don't .  None at all.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2018)

My daily pain is not physical...It's mental, it's stress, anxiety, worry. No medicine that can help that stuff. I know my day is coming.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2018)

My knees and legs bother me because I dislocated my knee several years ago and had a torn meniscus which I think never really healed properly despite 3 rounds of physical therapy. I just live with it now and heating pads help. No medication because it bothers my stomach. One of my main concerns is sleep. I tend to stress about things at night and the achy legs and knees don't help. I'm a lot better off than some people so I really can't complain.


----------



## jujube (Mar 29, 2018)

Peripheral neuropathy in the feet, very uncomfortable.  Sciatica, ditto.  Knees are getting old.  

Other than that, it's a walk in the park.  Or maybe a limp in the park.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2018)

Fortunately no I don’t. I exercise daily and medicate daily which really helps.

Oddly enough , years ago while I wasn’t eating well or exercising I was overweight and in a lot of pain. Things have changed for the better.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes, I do.  I have osteoarthritis, especially in hands, shoulders, neck and knees.  Most days it is just annoying, but once in a while . . . .   For years I had awful pain in my hips, but my now 5 year old titanium hips have taken care of that -- to my great joy!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2018)

My osteoarthritis is in my back and hips. Some days it’s impossible to do much of anything. My doctor gave me Tramadol on my last visit. I think it helped some, but I can’t take too much of it as when I stand up, I feel like I’m going to pass out. Will talk it over with him next month.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes I have Constant pain, some days I can't think straight. Playing games on this forum helps some days to keep my mind off it a little.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 30, 2018)

Injured shoulder last year in a slip and fall partially tearing a tendon in the rotator cuff.  Several months of rehab, frozen shoulder, cortisone shots, and finally getting almost back to normal. Almost!


----------



## john19485 (Mar 30, 2018)

Shot in legs , head, have  gout now, my biggest problem now is , I have not had any rim sleep, in two weeks, I already know what you are thinking, no machine will help me, I think its scar tissue, also had a little piece of bullet go in my right eye , gave me  glaucoma. I think I'm doing ok for my age, a lot better than a lot of people. I had a person come visit me last week, he had no arms, nor legs, he , I guess, you could say he walk right out to the car that drove him here, I said to myself, you don't have anything to complain about now. Here's his video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln6F6DTuY9g


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 30, 2018)

John,what an inspiring video! No more poor me when my knees and legs hurt.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 30, 2018)

John, that young man has a lot of guts....and so do you.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 30, 2018)

There are,some mornings when I get out of bed, I feel a bit stiff/sore. A couple days ago when I got out of bed ,my neck was sore,slept on it wrong.
I have a partial right knee,had the surgery in 2004.The first thing I do every morning when I get out of bed,is lie down on my mat on the floor&do exercises for my knee. It helps to limber the knee up before I take my early morning walk.
I've had physical therapy twice for my right shoulder,was in a lot of pain 2 yrs ago,therapy helped. My shoulder will never be 100%,but doing twice/day exercises eases the stiffness,I deal with it Sue


----------



## rgp (Apr 1, 2018)

Pappy said:


> My osteoarthritis is in my back and hips. Some days it’s impossible to do much of anything. My doctor gave me Tramadol on my last visit. I think it helped some, but I can’t take too much of it as when I stand up, I feel like I’m going to pass out. Will talk it over with him next month.



Pretty much the same here. I tried Tramadol...but had concerns over possible addiction? So for now it is Indomethacin [a prescription nsaid] only. It basically just takes the edge off. That said, if I skip a day of it though...I hurt like hell.


----------



## seabreezy (Apr 16, 2018)

Sad to say, yes I do. I have osteoarthritis in my right knee, most days that hurts, some days worse than others. I also have had Rheumatoid Arthritis for just over 10 years.......it totally sucks!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2018)

Being old SUCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingsX (Apr 18, 2018)

.

Thank God, no,  and I don't take any Rx


----------



## john19485 (Apr 18, 2018)

I have gout, also scar tissue,  so I have pain everyday, I take meds.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 18, 2018)

I have chronic osteoarthritis in my left shoulder, seen from an x-ray and MRI by my Orthopedic Surgeon that done the rotator cuff surgery on my left shoulder a few years ago. I also have some arthritis in my right shoulder from a rotator cuff surgery I had in 2007. Both of these are "achy-nagging" pains, not real serious, but I don't like pain at all. 

Had to stop taking Glucosamine Sulfate, because it was increasing my bg number. 

Now I'm taking Turmeric 500mg sometimes twice daily (breakfast/lunch) and it helps, but doesn't last long. Also have VA prescription for 50mg Tramadol that I take one of about three times a week in the AM. Was taking daily after my cuff surgery and during rehab a few years ago, but after that I was told to stop taking daily. Also, have a Hemp Balm 500mg, from GoGreen (online) and use that. In the process of getting the 1000 mg to see if the balm will last longer. Have a VA prescription of 800mg Ibuprofen. Dang near works better than the balm or Turmeric. Also, have a jar of Topricin Pain Relief Cream that does ok, but definitely not great. 

Went to see my VA doctor this AM for my routine checkup and noticed a sign about a Chronic Pain Relief Class in the building that I will indeed check out. 

My wife has some arthritis in her hands and uses the balm, the Topricin and now takes a Turmeric once a day in the morning. 

Now, I absolutely LOVE potatoes, baked, fried, French fries..........but they are terrible for arthritis. Potatoes are called a Dark vegie in that they are grown underground. Veggies like this are definitely not good for arthritis sufferers.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2018)

John, sorry you were injured. My arthritis fades  after seeing that young man Gabe.


----------



## john19485 (Apr 18, 2018)

That's true Rose, gabe is something else , right now I have not had any rim sleep in about seven days, I still dream and think of the past everyday and night, been like this since my wife died, in Vietnam 





RadishRose said:


> John, sorry you were injured. My arthritis fades  after seeing that young man Gabe.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 18, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Now, I absolutely LOVE potatoes, baked, fried, French fries..........but they are terrible for arthritis. Potatoes are called a Dark vegie in that they are grown underground. Veggies like this are definitely not good for arthritis sufferers.




Potatoes are part of the nightshade vegetables. The main reason they aren’t good for arthritis is because they contain a chemical called solaonine. 
Add the fact that they are packed with sugar and fried makes them worse. 
Some foods cause inflammation, other foods help inflammation.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2018)

john19485 said:


> That's true Rose, gabe is something else , right now I have not had any rim sleep in about seven days, I still dream and think of the past everyday and night, been like this since my wife died, in Vietnam



My good thoughts and prayer sent for you, John.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 18, 2018)

I have osteoarthritis plus knee and shoulder replacement but fortunately I have a high tolerance level for pain.  I get by with Aleve


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Potatoes are part of the nightshade vegetables. The main reason they aren’t good for arthritis is because they contain a chemical called solaonine.
> Add the fact that they are packed with sugar and fried makes them worse.
> Some foods cause inflammation, other foods help inflammation.



Funny, but I had a decent helping of my home-made fried potatoes the other night and they didn't create any pain in me at all during the night. Didn't affect my wife's fingers either. 
But, do know about the nightshade vegetables/potatoes. However, do love potatoes, but don't eat them nearly as much as I use to.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 19, 2018)

I posted this in a different Thread, but wanted to include it in this one as well........

Just got another tin of GoGreen Hemp Balm, but this time the 1000 mg one. Will see if it is more powerful than the 500 mg. All I do know is that in between taking 500mg Turmeric and using the balm, my wife's fingers feel better. Both help with the "achy-nagging" pain I get daily in my left shoulder and sometimes in both shoulders. 

Actually, got information yesterday, after my routine VA doctor visit/consultation about my blood and urine work (labs), there is a Chronic Pain Class our local VA Clinic puts on weekly that I will check out.​


----------



## twinkles (Apr 19, 2018)

i have blocked arteries in my legs  --my biggest problem is my wonky head i never know whether i am going to get dizzy or not


----------



## Linda W. (Apr 24, 2018)

A bad back and chronic osteoarthritis. I take Glucosamine Chondroitin, a Turmeric-based supplement compound, sometimes Meloxicam (prescription NSAID, so can't use all the time because of side-effect from NSAID products...GI problems, possible heart problems, possible stroke problems, etc.). Other than NSAIDS, there is only Tylenol (can have its own side-effects) and meds with minimal opoid content. So there is no long-term solution to pain. In other words, it sucks.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 24, 2018)

yes i have a daily pain  ---my sil----lol


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2018)

I broke my little toe during the trip to India.  I got over that, but the side of my foot has been hurting since.  I kept thinking it would get better but finally went to the ortho yesterday.  The metatarsal is fractured in two places and one fracture is "displaced".  Neither have healed.  So, I'm in a ortho boot for 4-6 weeks.  Bummer.  It's my right foot, too, and I can't drive with the boot on.  I mean, really, it just doesn't fit.  So, it's put on a sturdy shoe, throw the boot in the car, drive to where ever I'm going, take the shoe off, put the boot on, fasten all the flaps and Velcro straps, pump up the boot.  Rinse and repeat.  Double bummer.  I walk like a duck. 

It's hell getting old.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 25, 2018)

Advancing OA and all worse since right hip replacement in 2010, long drama story from it all.  I know someone mentioned stem cells and I'd like to talk about that but can't find the post at the moment.  I've had prolotherapy which is the umbrella for all three types:  dextrose, PRP and Stem Cells.  With dextrose injections in shoulder 10 yrs ago I got 3 yrs of pain free relief.   I believe in it and it does not work for everyone but with a good provider and if it's NOT too chronic, outcome can be good.  

On neuropathy and I have some now from advancing OA, Vicks salve at night and during day with socks all the time, it's helped me a lot.   I'm 80 this year.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 25, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i have blocked arteries in my legs  --my biggest problem is my wonky head i never know whether i am going to get dizzy or not



I would look at this info:

https://nccih.nih.gov/health/grapeseed/ataglance.htm

I can attest to grape seed extract for SO MANY issues and I'm taking it for a couple decades.  jam


----------



## rgp (Apr 25, 2018)

> "I know someone mentioned stem cells and I'd like to talk about that but can't find the post at the moment. I've had prolotherapy which is the umbrella for all three types: dextrose, PRP and Stem Cells. With dextrose injections in shoulder 10 yrs ago I got 3 yrs of pain free relief. I believe in it and it does not work for everyone but with a good provider and if it's NOT too chronic, outcome can be good. "





   I may be the one that you read mentioning Stem Cell ? Combating over-all O/A I have also had PRP two or so years ago, My PRP had nothing to do with Stem-Cell, it was glucose , glucosamine, & blood . 

 It had no effect for me...

 I had full on Stem-Cell [as it's called] this past Jan 8th. Full Stem-Cell also involves "stem" cells harvested from fat...It is said that there are millions of them hidden in the fat & blood mixture. Then it is processed / separated , re-injected back  into the body with the "stem" cells being first in & the dominate component. 
In my case one shot each to my knees , hips...and the remainder by I-V drip into my arm.
Googling the process would very likely yield a much better explanation than mine.

 I was told to be patient...Approaching five full months now, sadly I feel no improvement at this time. I continue to feel / hope it is in fact me [being impatient] and hope for improvement yet to come. The administering doctor said considering my age [68] weight [over-weight] and severity of the O/A...a year is not out of the question...so as I said , hoping for improvement / relief still to come.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 25, 2018)

*rgp:  *We have an MD here in Los Angeles on the radio weekends and he does PRP and Stem Cells, he used to do dextrose Prolo but now does the advanced MORE PRICEY injections.  I did get 3 yrs of pain free relief for my shoulder about 10 yrs ago with dextrose, the sports med MD injected my shoulder with 8 jabs and it was almost instant for my  painful shoulder.

I feel I want to try PRP but costs is holding me back.  Stem Cells even more pricey, and this MD takes the stem cells from the patient's bone marrow.  

I deal with a painful arthritic knee and dread a knee replacement, absolutely fear it.  I went thru a  hip replacement in 2010 and left with 3 nasty complications one being shorter leg which messed up my knee big time.

I'm sorry to hear you don't have relief with the stem cells...How many sessions did you go for?  The MD here says people often need several sessions.   And our insurance does not pay for them.  jam

The MD who does the PRP and Stem Cells here says MOST patients need 2-4 sessions of these injections.   So that gets the cost way up there.  If one is financially comfortable, then that's fine.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 26, 2018)

thanks for the information jaminhealth-- it says if you are on blood thinners you cant take the grapeseed extract--i take a baby aspirin every day


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

*jaminhealth;

*I have heard some very negative stories about "replacements" in general. Have also heard success stories. I just decided against it [at this time] due to the condition / requirement that I must spend 15-30 days in convalescence [p/joint]! With two hips, two knees & a shoulder being the problems....that's allot of in & out of basically hospital stays. My hope is that the stem cell procedure will have an "overall" effect. 

I have had only the one so far. It was suggested & I decided to give it time to perhaps yield [some] relief. Give it the year, if [some] is felt, then I will consider another at that time. Doc says [as we all know] we all respond differently. 

Pricey yes, but just think about what we spend [on average] for a new car. Personally I'd rather walk pain free to the coffee pot in the morning...

Time will tell...I'll see what I feel like next January , go from there.

Really sorry to hear of your problems after you hip replacement. Glad you got relief in your shoulder though !......we just never know....


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 26, 2018)

I really don't think that counts...it's about those on warfarin etc.  I take other blood thinning supps and I'm on grape SEED Ex 23 yrs soon.   If you have a bruising issue then you know it's an issue.  I have two friends both very into supplements but they have bruising issues so need to watch their blood thinning stuff they take.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> *jaminhealth;
> 
> *I have heard some very negative stories about "replacements" in general. Have also heard success stories. I just decided against it [at this time] due to the condition / requirement that I must spend 15-30 days in convalescence [p/joint]! With two hips, two knees & a shoulder being the problems....that's allot of in & out of basically hospital stays. My hope is that the stem cell procedure will have an "overall" effect.
> 
> ...



The MD who does stem cells here and PRP talks about doing sessions 2-4 weeks apart, never heard the year apart.  I could use PRP on so much of my body but at $850 a session and that session could be 20-40 injections at certain sites, it's still hard for me.   I can't bear to go thru another replacement since the hip left my body in so much more arthritis I believe.

The MD down here has been doing Prolo work for some 20 yrs.  A ortho MD I see sometimes "hates" the stem cell MD, wonder why.   Some ortho MD's are incorporating PRP/Stem Cells in their practice.  jam


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> The MD who does stem cells here and PRP talks about doing sessions 2-4 weeks apart, never heard the year apart.  I could use PRP on so much of my body but at $850 a session and that session could be 20-40 injections at certain sites, it's still hard for me.   I can't bear to go thru another replacement since the hip left my body in so much more arthritis I believe.
> 
> The MD down here has been doing Prolo work for some 20 yrs.  A ortho MD I see sometimes "hates" the stem cell MD, wonder why.   Some ortho MD's are incorporating PRP/Stem Cells in their practice.  jam



 JAM;

 Not arguing, just trading information...

 My Stem doc said that the cells need time to adapt to the environment into which they were injected. In a joint , it is believed that they adapt & become senovial fluid & cartilage , hence relieving stress & impact on that joint. Sometimes one injection is all that is needed?....sometimes not ?

Stem Cells have been known to be injected into various parts / organs through out the body & and adapt to the needs of that area, replacing diseased cells & combating inflammation in the process.....hope...hope !

 As you noted...arthritis is so much more than just a particular joint causing the problem...*it is body wide !   *The purpose for the I-V drip is to help combat overall inflammation in the body...again hope, hope. 

A friend of mine had a THR [for an injured hip] {bicycle fall} about four years ago. He is starting to experience some problems now, with it, and fears revision surgery. He is 70+


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 26, 2018)

*rgp*:  No argument, it's just interesting that different MD's say different things.  I don't know...but IF I go to this work I'd go for PRP, it's still a lot of money.

If I hadn't had the good results with dextrose prolo over 10 yrs ago, I'd flip it off, but I know there is something to it, to save us from those surgeries.

Many athletes and celebs do this work.


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> *rgp*:  No argument, it's just interesting that different MD's say different things.  I don't know...but IF I go to this work I'd go for PRP, it's still a lot of money.
> 
> If I hadn't had the good results with dextrose prolo over 10 yrs ago, I'd flip it off, but I know there is something to it, to save us from those surgeries.
> 
> Many athletes and celebs do this work.



   For sure allot of discrepancy in what they say ?? But I too believe there is something to it, and i also believe it is still in just the beginning stages of development. Let's hope they can advance it [fairly] quickly & at the same time with profound results ??


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 26, 2018)

Not on the joint issues but my sister was dealing with MS for lots of years and her MD's kept her hanging on to the Stem Cells for MS...never happened in her situation, she passed last year..

But a neighbor friend who also deals with MS went to Dominican Republic about 20 yrs ago and got stem cells, like $25K it cost her, and she's doing good -- sad my sister didn't have that chance with them.


----------



## francesgloria (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes to daily pain - lower back kind of new, but gets better after I've been up for an hour - twice broken ankle, cracked kneecap and broken wrist - all some time ago - but I live with the aftermaths - lost some weight and joined a gym after I found out Medicare pays - elliptical, bike, some of the weight machines - help alot.  I also take 3 aspirin, 2 tylenol and 1/2 caffeine tablet first thing in the morning and once again later in the day, sort of home made exedrin.  And I feel pretty good except that first hour of the day - and then late in the day or if I've been on my feet a lot during the day, like cooking Sunday dinner.  Kind of grateful not to be worse really.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 26, 2018)

My cup of coffee in the morning acts like a pain duller.


----------



## francesgloria (Apr 26, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> My cup of coffee in the morning acts like a pain duller.


 Me too.


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Not on the joint issues but my sister was dealing with MS for lots of years and her MD's kept her hanging on to the Stem Cells for MS...never happened in her situation, she passed last year..
> 
> But a neighbor friend who also deals with MS went to Dominican Republic about 20 yrs ago and got stem cells, like $25K it cost her, and she's doing good -- sad my sister didn't have that chance with them.



  "MD's kept her hanging on to the Stem Cells for MS...never happened in her situation, she passed last year.."

   Kept her hanging ? Putting it off ? Any explanation ?


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> "MD's kept her hanging on to the Stem Cells for MS...never happened in her situation, she passed last year.."
> 
> Kept her hanging ? Putting it off ? Any explanation ?



Kept telling she and her husband "they were not available yet".


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Kept telling she and her husband "they were not available yet".




Ah...not surprised !

IMO they [docs] are concerned / fear that the number of positive outcomes will rise, and become known? If it does, what will that do to their income? What will that do for/too big pharma? If big pharma profit drops [yeah i know big stretch] but if it does...what does that do to big pharma investments held by the docs ?

One caution / problem I see with it if it does become a known success?...the cost for the procedure(s) will really go up! I mean they can't charge us for our own blood / cells / fat....so they are going to get it somewhere.....money motivated bastards that they are.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> Ah...not surprised !
> 
> IMO they [docs] are concerned / fear that the number of positive outcomes will rise, and become known? If it does, what will that do to their income? What will that do for/too big pharma? If big pharma profit drops [yeah i know big stretch] but if it does...what does that do to big pharma investments held by the docs ?
> 
> One caution / problem I see with it if it does become a known success?...the cost for the procedure(s) will really go up! I mean they can't charge us for our own blood / cells / fat....so they are going to get it somewhere.....money motivated bastards that they are.



I was just going to add a P.S. to my note, I swear every time my sister told me, "they are trying another expensive drug", I would shudder.  They had her body full of drugs and we're talking mega $$$$ drugs.   It's true, something that truly can work, does not want to be found in this country.

Look at what I said about a friend who got stem cells in the D.R. many yrs ago.   Crooks they truly are, profits before lives.  Keep people NEEDING their drugs.  They killed her.


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I was just going to add a P.S. to my note, I swear every time my sister told me, "they are trying another expensive drug", I would shudder.  They had her body full of drugs and we're talking mega $$$$ drugs.   It's true, something that truly can work, does not want to be found in this country.
> 
> Look at what I said about a friend who got stem cells in the D.R. many yrs ago.   Crooks they truly are, profits before lives.  Keep people NEEDING their drugs.  They killed her.




   First off...forgot to say, sorry for your loss of your sister...seriously sorry.

 IMO the actual goal of modern medicine & big pharma is this.......

  Not to cure our ills , but instead to control them. If they "cure" they're outta business, if they can control, lessen the severity of the symptoms , and improve / maintain our quality of life ?.....we will indeed beat a path to their door.

In other words....if the little white pill makes the pain go away...& I feel OK?...I will take the little white pill....IMO it is just that simple.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> First off...forgot to say, sorry for your loss of your sister...seriously sorry.
> 
> IMO the actual goal of modern medicine & big pharma is this.......
> 
> ...



Boy do we think alike.  I can't help but be convinced that Prolo work works and IF insurance covered it, surgeries would be cut way way back and drugs too.   Here is the History of Prolo and  toward the end they talk about PRP and Stem Cells.

https://www.practicalpainmanagement.com/treatments/complementary/prolotherapy/history-prolotherapy


----------

